# In and Out, Like Crabs Mating – Inshore 5/2/10



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice report  gotta love it when them reds are pushing water and your heart starts beating ;D nice trout too  looks just like the one i caught on sunday


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Another nice report. Thanks for sharing. [smiley=thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

thats a good day out


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

I need to get back in some saltwater soon!


----------

